# Allergic to wi-fi? How does it affect you?



## perkele (May 3, 2017)

I just found out this was a thing, and that I have it. Shock and horror.

EHS (electronics hyper sensitivity) is a condition where you get headaches and stomach nausea when you're near a wireless connection; for me it feels kind of like having a little bit of coffee and sleeping pills at the same time. Specifically, I have a hard time with 802.11n wireless.

I'm curious if other people have this problem, and if so, how does it affect you? How do you deal with it?


----------



## Saiko (May 3, 2017)

No offense, but from your description I'm preeeeeetty sure you've self-diagnosed a psychosomatic symptom.

Don't do that. It's bad for your health.


----------



## Jinx34 (May 4, 2017)

I'm also real sorry, but basically all research has concluded that it's a psychological thing, not an actual physical illness. 
Some people take it to extreme lengths, claiming that any electromagnetic radiation (apart from visible light I guess) hurts them, living their lives in isolation, surrounded by tinfoil and makeshift faraday cages, as they genuinly believe that exposure will kill them. It's no joking matter, and I'm certainly not belittling you for it, but you should probably talk to someone about this, perhaps even take some blind tests yourself. For instance; can you tell whether it's a 2.4 or 5GHz network? Does one hurt less than the other? Can you tell when the AP has been shutdown/turned on without actually seeing it or someone else telling you?

I promise you that the tiny amount of harmless radiation that a wireless AP shoves at you does absolutely nothing to your body, if anything the massive amounts of radiation from all over the spectrum that nature constantly bombards you with should be far worse

news.bbc.co.uk: BBC NEWS | Health | Phone mast allergy 'in the mind'


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 4, 2017)

This reminds of me of the scene from the movie Johnny Mnemonic where Henery Rollins is talking about "The Black Spot". Here's the video for reference.





Now while there is a lot of spectulation on whether or not wireless technologies are harmful, whether it be from the 2.4GHz frequency band coming from your microwave or wireless phone, you have to remember that a lot of testing goes into them to ensure they're safe for public use.

As suggested above, try some blind tests to help rule out if it's actually the wireless device that's the culprit or a psychosomatic response.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This reminds of me of the scene from the movie Johnny Mnemonic where Henery Rollins is talking about "The Black Spot". Here's the video for reference.


Wow, first time I see Johnny Mnemonic being quoted somewhere. I was starting to think I was the only person alive who had seen that movie! xD


----------



## Simo (May 4, 2017)

I am happy this exists. Is there any means of spreading the condition, so that more and more suffer from it? I am going to have to look into this fiendish plan...


----------



## jtf78 (Oct 3, 2017)

Simo said:


> I am happy this exists. Is there any means of spreading the condition, so that more and more suffer from it? I am going to have to look into this fiendish plan...


Nice joke, I hope you're joking. I've seen so many people on the internet taking this too seriously, some of them even told me that wifi is radioactive and I should get rid of all routers in my house.


----------



## real time strategist (Oct 3, 2017)

jtf78 said:


> some of them even told me that wifi is radioactive and I should get rid of all routers in my house.


Welp it's time to create the historical sequel to the dark ages!


----------



## defunct (Oct 3, 2017)

perkele said:


> I just found out this was a thing, and that I have it. Shock and horror.
> 
> EHS (electronics hyper sensitivity) is a condition where you get headaches and stomach nausea when you're near a wireless connection; for me it feels kind of like having a little bit of coffee and sleeping pills at the same time. Specifically, I have a hard time with 802.11n wireless.
> 
> I'm curious if other people have this problem, and if so, how does it affect you? How do you deal with it?



This is very much a placebo. The human body simply does not have the capability to detect radio waves in any way. The only organ plausibly capable of "feeling" wifi is the eyes, and the lowest visible frequency is about 200 times higher than that of wifi. If you didn't know the wifi was there then you really wouldn't feel anything. I'm not saying the effects you feel aren't real, because they probably are. They're just caused by something else, whether it's medicine or caffeine or (more likely) your own mind. Your mind can be more deceiving than you think, and in some cases believing comes before seeing. Clickbait is a dangerous trap.


----------



## redhusky (Oct 5, 2017)

perkele said:


> I just found out this was a thing, and that I have it. Shock and horror.
> 
> EHS (electronics hyper sensitivity) is a condition where you get headaches and stomach nausea when you're near a wireless connection; for me it feels kind of like having a little bit of coffee and sleeping pills at the same time. Specifically, I have a hard time with 802.11n wireless.
> 
> I'm curious if other people have this problem, and if so, how does it affect you? How do you deal with it?


How HORRIBLE!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 8, 2017)

You're fine. The supposed "allergy" to wifi or other wireless technology is utter crap. Any feelings of dizziness, nausea, whatever is all in your head. There's wifi signals in literally EVERY business, schools, most homes, inside and outside. There's no escape so unless you're experiencing symptoms all the time, i would wager your diagnosis is full of shit. if you ARE experiencing symptoms like those often or all the time, wifi isn't your problem.

*UPDATE: Godammit! i KNEW the OP sounded familiar! Necro alert!*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm allergic to not having Wifi.  Of all the things that frustrate me, bad wifi is literally #1.  

I already lived through the "dark ages" of internet service.  No need for it again.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 10, 2017)

lol I cant help but have a hard time buying into this...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Haha, reminds me of Better Call, Saul...the spinoff series for Breaking Bad. Essentially Saul's brother had that and it was kind of an interesting and humorous character trait!


----------

